# Motorizing a manual destemmer/crusher



## VillaVino (Feb 22, 2021)

I’ve seen where people have motorized their crusher/destemmer but never have seen a Bill of materials for the conversion. I made the leap and ordered a motor. There are mounting brackets on my manual c/d so I think I’ll just have to fab a plate but need to know if people who have done this used a chain or a ribbed belt. Just looking for ideas. Thx


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 22, 2021)

I thought about it myself, I just don't know who made mine and the only kits I've seen were for Grifos. I'm sure I could fabricate whatever is needed to make it work but a few things held me back. First I probably only crush 1200-1500 lbs a year and although I often times have help I could still do it myself. The second if doing it me self I can remove and replace it myself to clean. Doubt I could do that with the extra weight of the motor. Lastly, the motorized ones you buy also have an auger to help move the grapes. But to answer your question I don't think the belt has to be a chain or ribbed and you could probable find the size you need at an auto parts store.


----------



## VillaVino (Feb 22, 2021)

mainshipfred said:


> I thought about it myself, I just don't know who made mine and the only kits I've seen were for Grifos. I'm sure I could fabricate whatever is needed to make it work but a few things held me back. First I probably only crush 1200-1500 lbs a year and although I often times have help I could still do it myself. The second if doing it me self I can remove and replace it myself to clean. Doubt I could do that with the extra weight of the motor. Lastly, the motorized ones you buy also have an auger to help move the grapes. But to answer your question I don't think the belt has to be a chain or ribbed and you could probable find the size you need at an auto parts store.


Thanks. I’ll be crushing/destemming about 2000lbs+ this year. Selling grapes to a local d*i*st*ll*ery but he does not have a means to crush/destem and press. My 80L bladder press will be working overtime this fall.


----------



## Mac60 (Feb 26, 2021)

VillaVino said:


> I’ve seen where people have motorized their crusher/destemmer but never have seen a Bill of materials for the conversion. I made the leap and ordered a motor. There are mounting brackets on my manual c/d so I think I’ll just have to fab a plate but need to know if people who have done this used a chain or a ribbed belt. Just looking for ideas. Thx


I'm doing the same thing this year, I ordered the motor and Pulley wheel for the crusher side. I don't have a list yet, still waiting for the motor to arrive. Once I have the motor I was planning on fabricating a base mount bracket, with adjustable tensioner for the belt, I was planning on using a standard V-belt. 
I expect to get started on the project next month. I'll take some pictures when I get started. This is a picture of my manual crusher/destemmer that I plan on motorizing. We are planning on another 3000 lbs of grapes this year, last year was a bit of work hand crushing 3000 lbs

MAC


----------



## VinesnBines (Feb 26, 2021)

I have a manual press that was motorized. I don't have any pictures without the guard and I'm not home to get some. Anyway, the motor was mounted on the side and a simple pully is attached to the stem. It was fast and easy to unhook.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 26, 2021)

VinesnBines said:


> I have a manual press that was motorized. I don't have any pictures without the guard and I'm not home to get some. Anyway, the motor was mounted on the side and a simple pully is attached to the stem. It was fast and easy to unhook.View attachment 72076
> View attachment 72077



I posted earlier the motor would make it too heavy to clean by myself but never thought about removing the motor to clean. Nice job!


----------



## VinesnBines (Feb 26, 2021)

The motor also has a metal plate between it and the crusher - grounding I assume. The motorization was done by a VATech engineering professor. 

The motor is heavy so we took it off for storage and moving about.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 26, 2021)

A buddy of mine fixed mine up. He repurposed the motor from a treadmill he found at the dump. He grabbed the control board as well. He machined a serpentine flywheel out of aluminum and attached it to the C/D. Works like a charm and the speed is completely controllable from slow to full bore.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 26, 2021)

Forgot to mention the motor and electronics are removable (cotter key attachment) to allow for easy cleanup after each use.


----------



## VillaVino (Feb 26, 2021)

It can be done. Just what I needed to see. Thx guys!!
Still waiting for the back ordered motor.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 26, 2021)

Dayum. "And I guess that was your accomplice in the wood chipper........"

What size is that motor! 



VinesnBines said:


> I have a manual press that was motorized. I don't have any pictures without the guard and I'm not home to get some. Anyway, the motor was mounted on the side and a simple pully is attached to the stem. It was fast and easy to unhook.View attachment 72076
> View attachment 72077


----------



## stickman (Feb 27, 2021)

@ibglowin By the way, don't underestimate the treadmill motor on your unit, that thing has a weighted flywheel on the output shaft, so there's plenty of momentum to take your fingers half way through the machine even if the motor couldn't do it on its own.


----------



## VillaVino (Aug 19, 2021)

Well, I’ve put it off until the last minute as usual. I have the motor, the motor plate mounting bracket concept is on paper, researched the motor drive pulley (3/4” bore, 2-3” OD) but am having a heck of a time finding a v pulley with 18mm bore. Looking at a 8-12” driven pulley but for the life of me can’t find one within reason. Did anyone use a taper lock? Just reaching out to see what guys have done. We are going to go through ~2500-3000 pounds this harvest and sell to a d-i-s-t-i-ll-e-r-y to make b-r-a-n-d-y. Burnt wine still involves winemaking. (I got into trouble a while back talking about this subject).


----------



## stickman (Aug 20, 2021)

I used a standard pulley with a brass sleeve that I drilled out to the proper shaft diameter, and also drilled a hole for the set screw. Brass is fairly soft and easy to work with.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Aug 20, 2021)

_your OP considered a cleated belt or chain drive, ,,, *for safety this would be done with a V belt*, at some point something will get stuck in it_


VillaVino said:


> Well, I’ve put it off until the last minute as usual. I have the motor, the motor plate mounting bracket concept is on paper, researched the motor drive pulley (3/4” bore, 2-3” OD) but am having a heck of a time finding a v pulley with 18mm bore. Looking at a 8-12” driven pulley .


Granger is my favorite if I need a specific machine part.
YUP, Kinda last minute, and my apple crusher has been sitting since last November too


----------



## VillaVino (Aug 20, 2021)

stickman said:


> I used a standard pulley with a brass sleeve that I drilled out to the proper shaft diameter, and also drilled a hole for the set screw. Brass is fairly soft and easy to work with.


Thanks. I was considering that option. It may come down to that. Taking a week off from vineyard duty. Kid is getting married in Wyoming and won’t be back till a week from today and the grapes are running 2 weeks early. Uggh.


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 17, 2021)

I just completed motorizing my manual crusher destemmer, I made a mounting bracket using 1-1/2 X 1/4" Aluminum Angle, Aluminum tube and brazing them together and bolting it on the crusher, using a bolt to hold it in place when in use and removing when cleaning. (See Pics)
Parts:

Motor from More Wine $199.95 Replacement Motor for WE223 Crushers | MoreWine
Large Pulley wheel $18.89 Fenner Drives AFD104100 Driven Pulley, Fixed 1" Bore, 10.25" OD: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
Small Pulley wheel $19.45 Amazon.com: BK25X3/4 Pulley | 2.5" X 3/4" Single Groove BK Pulley/Sheave : Industrial & Scientific
V Belt 42" $9.85 D&D PowerDrive 3VX420 V Belt, Rubber, 3/8" x 42" OC: Industrial V Belts: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
Aluminum Angle: $16.28 Everbilt 1-1/2 in. x 36 in. Aluminum Angle with 1/8 in. Thick-801407 - The Home Depot
Aluminum Tube: $11.98 Everbilt 36 in. x 1/2 in. x 1/16 in. Aluminum Round Tube-801247 - The Home Depot
Stainless Steel Bolts & Misc $20 Everbilt 1/2 in.-13 x 1-1/2 in. Stainless Steel Hex Bolt-812486 - The Home Depot
Alumaloy Brazing Rods: $14.99 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E78UT5W/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Total Cost $311.39


----------



## Maheesh (Sep 18, 2021)

Thanks for this…have you tried it yet?


----------



## VillaVino (Sep 19, 2021)

After manually crushing about 2500+ pounds yesterday I will have this thing motorized by thanksgiving,……this year. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Maheesh (Sep 19, 2021)

I don’t get how the wood mounts on


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 20, 2021)

I bolted the motor through the Angle Aluminium and the piece of 3/4 plywood, when I get a chance I'll take some more close up pictures. Put the belt on it yesterday. It runs like a champ. The real test will be in 2 weeks when we crush 2880 lbs of grapes


----------



## VillaVino (Sep 20, 2021)

What rpm did you get?


----------



## Mac60 (Sep 21, 2021)

Here's a few more pictures, The Motor is 1700 RPM


----------



## Mac60 (Oct 13, 2022)

Maheesh said:


> Thanks for this…have you tried it yet?


We used it 2 weeks ago, crushed 2,772 lbs 77 lugs in just over 2 hours no sore shoulders/arms, pretty much ran it for 2 hours straight, no issues. Really worked out well.


----------

